# Using clear tubing with honey pump



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Get yourself some reinforced clear tube. It wont collapse and better flow.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Ask for "wire-wound, suction hose".


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, non reinforced clear tubing will not cut the mustard. Nice as it looks and all.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I order all my hose parts from McMaster Carr. Using quick connectors all the way. Love it so far. But haven't broke it down yet for the end of the season clean up. So am still in the learning process.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Use suction hose both ends


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

This works well for pumps -either side.https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23579&catid=571


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

Use pvc for the intake. Keep the pump at drum height and use a fernco fitting to easily remove the pipe. I have used this method for years to pump honey from barrels.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Or save up your money and buy a pump like the Maxant vertical honey pump that is designed to pump cold honey out of barrels. It will make your life a lot easier. It is a big enough pain to pump out barrels as it is. I can't imagine having to heat the barrel first before you even get started. I've been using the vertical honey pump for 4 or 5 years now and can't imagine being without it. If you are pumping out many barrels a year it will make your life a lot easier. 

But, in the mean time a reinforced suction hose should solve your problem.


----------

